# Contemporary Premieres next April 29th



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

Well, I post it here because there are more views in this part of the forum and I know there are a lot of people who enjoy contemporary music around here 

Nebula Ensemble - Colorado Landscapes Concert
https://nebulaensemble.com/colorado-landscapes/

Nebula Ensemble from Colorado (USA) will premiere one of my compositions and other contemporary works in their next concert:
My work is a ballet called "Anasazi"

Anasazi is a name used to describe an ancient Native American people who disappeared long before the Europeans arrived in America. Although the name "Ancient Puebloans" is now prefered to describe this culture, I have chosen to use Anasazi because of its brevity and recognizability. The music was composed for a ballet dance which describes the last Anasazi rite. There are 6 parts: The Rite at Mesa Verde, the Star Kachina (God of cataclysms), Tlaloc (God of everything's growth), Centipedes (creatures from the underground), Kachinas (Spirit beings between life and death), Kokopelli (fertility deity).

After an initial Anasazi reunion begins the ceremony where they invoke their pantheon in the Mesa Verde site just before their last breath, which happens in the end of Kachinas's "Taalawsohu's Dance." The Dance marks the Anasazi's life transition to the fifth world (the Taalawsohu). In the end there are no living Anasazi anymore, but Kokopelli appears from afar (like in their old paintings) playing his flute and keeping the mystery around the possible Anasazi offspring.

The music is completely composed on a theme of 4 notes (representing the "Four Corners") and one variant, both of which are shown simultaneously at the beginning of the piece. Every musical measure is related to these notes all the time in at least one of the basic forms (normal, inverted, retrograde, inverted and retrograde, augmented or diminished).

***
*
Concert date: 4/29/17, 7:30 PM
Location: Hamilton Recital Hall, Lamont School of Music
Tickets: Free admission
Facebook event: https://www.facebook.com/events/398994077130024/
*
***

All the best
Artur Cimirro


----------



## Zingara62 (Apr 20, 2017)

thank you for this post. I wish I could be there! 
hope a recording will be made, do you play with them?


----------



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

No, I'm not playing with them, the piece is for clarinet, horn, violin, cello & double-bass
Yes, a recording will be made and probably will be available soon.


----------



## Zingara62 (Apr 20, 2017)

I already enjoy a lot your meridional seasons (1 to 4) and the pieces from you site, and I watched your documentary some time ago
I was reading about you on google when I found talkclassical!


----------



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

Zingara62 said:


> I already enjoy a lot your meridional seasons (1 to 4) and the pieces from you site, and I watched your documentary some time ago
> I was reading about you on google when I found talkclassical!


Thank you Zingara!
Nice, google is a nice guy 
I shall update here later about the Anasazi
If you are interested, you can also find some of my compositions in the Stuart & Sons CD too.
Best
Artur


----------



## Zingara62 (Apr 20, 2017)

I have your cds  the eccentric preludes are also my favorites. I'm only missing the two new Szanto cds, it will be my next order! 
please let us know about the Anasazi when available!


----------

